# Brazilian jiu jitsu in Dubai



## gbh242 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey all

Was offered a job and should be moving once my visa is processed and airline ticket is booked. I am an American looking to find a BJJ school I could train at in Dubai. Anyone have any info on this?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Julep (Jul 31, 2011)

I believe that BJJ is much bigger in Abu Dhabi, where it's almost considered a "national sport". I did a few month of BJJ at the combat club and was astounded by the ratio of instructors to students (almost 1:1) and the classes are huge. Most instructors there are Brazilian, too. As for Dubai, there are the Emirates Jiu-Jitsu center as well as smaller MMA gyms that have BJJ classes, but nothing quiet as big as the Combat Club in AD. My gym, KO, were talking about hiring a BJJ instructor in the future, but so far all is quiet.


----------



## gbh242 (Aug 30, 2011)

AD is Definatley where I need to train then I may as well just try to find a place in AD to live but heard it is very expensive compared to Dubai and not as much fun

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

gbh242 said:


> AD is Definatley where I need to train then I may as well just try to find a place in AD to live but heard it is very expensive compared to Dubai and not as much fun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


MMA fitness centre in Discovery gardens do BJJ. There are also opening in Tecom soon.


----------

